# Plusieurs modèles Apple TV - Noel 2010?



## imacboy (8 Décembre 2010)

Quiconque s'est intéressé un peu à cet objet qualifié par Steve Jobs de "hobby" aura remarqué qu'en automne, Apple avait présenté un Apple TV noir pour 99, assez petit, pouvant tenir dans une main. Ce modèle d'Apple TV n'avait aucune mémoire propre.


Maintenant, en allant sur le Apple Store, on voit un objet bien plus massif, métallique avec une mémoire de plusieurs gigas, dont le prix est de 189... 

En outre, l'Apple Store, en cette date du 8 décembre précise qu'aucune livraison n'est possible pour l'instant...
Alors? Que nous réserve le Père Noel pour nos petits souliers? :mouais:

Bien à vous tous.


----------



## Tkotm (8 Décembre 2010)

Des lunettes ? .

Je pense que tu es sur la page de Destockage de l'AppleTv V1 .


----------



## Queerasfolk (9 Décembre 2010)

L'Apple TV noir est bien sûr dispo, et livrable pour Noël... Par contre c'est $99, donc 119&#8364; !


----------



## nuri1951 (9 Décembre 2010)

imacboy a dit:


> Quiconque s'est intéressé un peu à cet objet qualifié par Steve Jobs de "hobby" aura remarqué qu'en automne, Apple avait présenté un Apple TV noir pour 99&#8364;, assez petit, pouvant tenir dans une main. Ce modèle d'Apple TV n'avait aucune mémoire propre.
> 
> 
> Maintenant, en allant sur le Apple Store, on voit un objet bien plus massif, métallique avec une mémoire de plusieurs gigas, dont le prix est de 189&#8364;...
> ...



C'est normal car le nouveau "AppleTV 2" lancé en Septembre et vendu pour 99$ aux US et 119&#8364; en France n'est pas encore dispo en Belgique car BelgacomTV et Telenet s'opposent...et en Belgique on ne trouve que l'ancien AppleTV à 189&#8364; avec disque dur de 160 Gbytes etc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h04 ----------

Le fait qu'il est non dispo au livraison est peut-être une bonne nouvelle et que nos chers fournisseurs de télécom sont probablement en train de se mettre en accord avec Apple et qu'on aura aussi bientôt droit à l'AppleTV2 en Belgique...


----------



## imacboy (14 Décembre 2010)

L'appareil est intéressant quand même, quel que soit le modèle, déstocké ou pas, mais c'est dommage qu'on doive passer par iTunes...


----------



## nuri1951 (15 Décembre 2010)

On peut aussi passer par iPhone, iPod touch ou iPad via airplay...


----------

